# New Setup For The Tank



## geo84 (Feb 27, 2011)

Hey guys I was think if I can put half rocks and half sand in my 75g tank or just one of them

Please help the rock are 50 pounds- $22 is that good and the 50 pound of sand is $24


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Not sure about the price, but should be fine to mix... just personal preference. Some folks do design patterns with different substrate types/colors.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2011)

Sure you can mix them


----------



## geo84 (Feb 27, 2011)

Thanks guys


----------



## TheSpaz13 (Apr 9, 2010)

Its fine man, I have my 55 mixed up and it looks good, gives it a shore looking effect if you do it right


----------



## geo84 (Feb 27, 2011)

Thx


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

just make sure its for aquariums or they might f*ck with your ph levels, other than that substrate is personal preference


----------



## geo84 (Feb 27, 2011)

Thx


----------



## Sanjo Eel (Aug 21, 2008)

That sounds cool, I have been wanting to do the same thing to my 75. Post some pics when it's done.


----------



## geo84 (Feb 27, 2011)

Yea I will how many pounds do u guys think I might need for the tank 
For sand @ rocks


----------



## SandNukka15 (Nov 16, 2010)

its usually 1 lb per gallon


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2011)

What are the dimensions?


----------



## geo84 (Feb 27, 2011)

I was thinking of getting a 50p of rocks and then 25p of sand or a 50p


----------



## geo84 (Feb 27, 2011)

View attachment 200955


----------



## geo84 (Feb 27, 2011)

before






new setup


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2011)

Nice


----------



## TheSpaz13 (Apr 9, 2010)

Nice man, it came out good


----------



## geo84 (Feb 27, 2011)

Thxs guys it took a while but Thxs


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Nice


----------



## Sanjo Eel (Aug 21, 2008)

Looks good dude!


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

Looks good. I would have just mixed it all together but thats me. I just spent 3 hours redoing my 125 gallon pygo tank last night.


----------

